# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  Kompression-Fotos

## Nose

heyoh
bin auf der suche nach fotos mit (maximaler) kompression von gabel und/oder dämpfer.
ihr habts doch sicher was auf lager!  :Confused:  
danke schonma!  :Smile:

----------


## Dr. Dollar

https://www.downhill-board.com/attac...5&d=1160328136

----------


## sorris

da gabs mal nen thread mit extrem zusammengestauchten fahrzeugen, muss malschauen vlt findet man ja den noch

----------


## pAz

der sorris meint wahrsch. die da...

gabs noch mehr aber mehr hab i ned gspeichert...

lg

ps und da hill in schladming

----------


## sorris

ja genau die mein ich, hab den thrad jetzt gefunden https://www.downhill-board.com/showt...t=35494&page=2





edit: und hier noch die quelle mit den ganzen bildern: bustedspoke.com/Forum/viewtopic.php?t=19648

----------


## x-spirit

schau mal...

----------


## Nose

ha, super danke, genau die bilder hab ich gemeint!

----------


## Zap

Schaut das nur so aus, oder pickt das Hinterradl beim orangen Turner wirklich am Sattelrohr?
Auch die anderen Fotos aus den verlinkten Threads sind nicht ohne. Muss eine hundige Stelle gewesen sein - 2/3 Meter Drop/Gap mit seitlich abfallender Landung? ...pfff.

----------


## pAz

schaut schon nach ner berührung aus,echt heftig

----------


## wald-vollernter

> schaut schon nach ner berührung aus,echt heftig


dürfte meiner meinung bei einem professionellen und so teuren downhillrahmen nicht passieren.
bzw dürfte bei keinem fully der fall sein wenns absolut richtig konstruiert wurde.
da es aber sein kann dass der mitm turner nen andren dämpfer wie original fährt will ich dem turner dhr da nix unterstellen.

----------


## Arne

wollts grad sagen, is ja mal auch ziemlich abhängig davon, welchen Dämpfer du fährst un wie er eingestellt ist!!!

----------


## BATMAN

Viele haben beim Turner nen zusätzliches Loch als untere Dämpferaufnahme gebort und einen sehr flachen Lenkwinkel und tiefes Tretlager zu bekommen.
Da passierts dann, dass der Reifen leicht den Rahmen touchiert.

----------


## Zap

> Viele haben beim Turner nen zusätzliches Loch als untere Dämpferaufnahme gebort und einen sehr flachen Lenkwinkel und tiefes Tretlager zu bekommen.
> Da passierts dann, dass der Reifen leicht den Rahmen touchiert.


Dabei hätt das DHR ja von Haus aus ein mächtig tiefes Tretlager, aber jeder mag halt eine andere Geometrie.

----------


## joseppe

eins hätt ich da auch noch anzubieten.
war beim King of Bikepark 2005 in Todtnau


edit: hehe. eigentlich wollt ich ihn in der Luft erwischen, aber irgendwie scheint meine Cam ne größere Auslöseverzögerung zu haben als gedacht.

----------


## Zap

Zwei Bilder vom Silberberg DH:

www.atrabi.at/index.php/v/dh/...b97162b9d6d51d
www.atrabi.at/index.php/v/dh/...b97162b9d6d51d

----------


## klamsi

> komisches fahrrad: www.pinkbike.com/photo/814565/


commencal steht eh drauf  :Lol:

----------


## Red

Das ist ein SWD crazy 8 aus Stahl.
www.ridemonkey.com/forums/sho...&highlight=swd

----------


## pavementjumper

N filigranes Rädchen das Commencal

----------


## Red

:Fore Head Slap:

----------


## Marvin Tille

> N filigranes Rädchen das *Commencal*


ich hoffe mal, das war nicht ernst gemeint  :Embarrassment:

----------


## pavementjumper

Nö is nicht ernst gemeint.
Es sieht aber ssehr filigran aus, hab das Bike jetzt zum ersten mal gesehn aber so wie ich commencial kenne is es schwer und haltet a ordentlich

----------


## gamml

und nochmal  :Fore Head Slap:  

vll nochmal lesen?  :Wink:  

lg kle

----------


## Red

Da mag ja commencal drauf stehen, trotzdem ist es ein SWD (siehe Logo am Unterrohr).

----------


## Nose

schaut eher aus wie ein dakine!

----------


## rembox

is das dünne ding da ein commencal?

----------


## stephan-

> is das dünne ding da ein commencal?


Ja.

...

----------


## pavementjumper

> Ja.
> 
> ...



Schön langsam verliere ich jetzt den Durchblick, einer sagt Commencal der andere nein.

----------


## klamsi

es is kein commencal...nur ein commencal sticker drauf  :Wink: 

obwohl wer weiss....vl. a neuer oder alter prototyp  :EEK!:   :Cool:

----------


## Aca

neee ihr redet doch alle quatsch mit sose...das ist ein neues Maxxis Prototyp-Bike! Könnt ihr nicht lesen!!!!! :Rolleyes:

----------


## DarkSecret

-.- :Wink:

----------


## DarkSecret

www.pinkbike.com/photo/1958051/

www.pinkbike.com/photo/1961920/ ^^

www.pinkbike.com/photo/1876591/

www.pinkbike.com/photo/1822415/

www.pinkbike.com/photo/1737211/

www.pinkbike.com/photo/30335/

www.pinkbike.com/photo/8832/

www.pinkbike.com/photo/88076/

----------


## DasMatti

da san scho paar üble dabei...aber manche sind einfach dummes flatgebombe  :Smile: 
Schaut aber scho guad aus  :Wink: 

ride on
matti

----------


## DarkSecret

www.pinkbike.com/photo/2236110/

www.pinkbike.com/photo/1247472/

www.pinkbike.com/photo/1180376/

www.pinkbike.com/photo/1160198/

www.pinkbike.com/photo/1140337/

www.pinkbike.com/photo/1140542/

www.pinkbike.com/photo/808776/ sehr schönes Bild

www.pinkbike.com/photo/629785/

----------


## tribune

> www.pinkbike.com/photo/808776/ sehr schönes Bild



derb!

 :Frown:

----------


## Brody

da sind ein paar sehr schöne bilder dabei.

----------


## Laubfrosch

war das schon?fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/...pic1872488.jpg

----------


## Freerider92

ja war scho ma da!
da brody hats glaub ich gepostet

----------


## DarkSecret

www.pinkbike.com/photo/1981283/

www.pinkbike.com/photo/2043674/

c5.pinkbike.com/photo/2041/pbpic2041200.jpg

www.pinkbike.com/photo/966244/

www.pinkbike.com/photo/125090/

----------


## Vuntzam

> www.pinkbike.com/photo/1981283/
> 
> www.pinkbike.com/photo/2043674/
> 
> c5.pinkbike.com/photo/2041/pbpic2041200.jpg
> 
> www.pinkbike.com/photo/966244/
> 
> www.pinkbike.com/photo/125090/


es 2. und 3. warn glaub i schon amal! aber es 1. is cool! was isn des für a bike???

----------


## pavementjumper

Is eines von "BERGCYCLES" die werden in Spanien hergestellt und zwar von einem Sportgeschäft konzern oder sowas- so wie es bei uns auch Eybl-Bikes beim INtersport gibt.


Mfg Pavement

----------


## Joga

Gap am Ende der Strecke in Les Lindarets FRA (Portes du Soleil) - zu kurz :-)

----------


## DarkSecret

Verdammt guter einschlag  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## tribune

> - zu kurz :-)


 :Big Grin:  
nice..

----------


## Laubfrosch

ich hab zwar ka richtiges kompressionsfoto des dämpfers oder der gabel, aber immerhin vom hinteren reifen  :Big Grin:  
man muss dazu sagen das ich keinen platten oder sonstiges danach hatte.
gallery.me.com/bj0ern/100029/...iste10/web.jpg

----------


## DarkSecret

fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/...lammgrube1.jpg

Weiches Fahrwerk  :Smile:

----------


## Erwin

> Ist das der Grashügel auf der Kuhwiesenabfahrt?


jap......  einer der feinsten stellen von dem trail muss ich sagen

----------


## xxFRESHxx

nette sammlung vom littermag aus dem bootleg canyon

----------


## Pinzgauner

> nette sammlung vom littermag aus dem bootleg canyon


Cooler Link! Beim Intense M6 ist nicht mehr viel Luft zwischen Sattel und Reifen :Wink: 

Die Dämpferfedern sehen auch ziemlich geil aus so vollständig komprimiert!

----------


## Aca

hier auch was gerade bei pinkbike gefunden:

www.pinkbike.com/photo/2417585/

----------


## DarkSecret

Da geht garnix mehr  :Smile:  ^^

----------


## Aca

auch gerade gefunden...hoffe es war nicht schon...

www.pinkbike.com/photo/3045444/

----------


## DarkSecret

Sieht gut aus  :Smile: 

Hab auch noch welche

www.pinkbike.com/photo/2999802/

www.pinkbike.com/photo/2977339/

www.pinkbike.com/photo/1943779/

----------


## Aca

der hier ist recht am anschlag... :Big Grin: 

www.pinkbike.com/photo/3001080/

----------


## Freerider92

www.pinkbike.com/photo/3055524/

----------


## DarkSecret

www.pinkbike.com/photo/3007298/

www.pinkbike.com/photo/2552479/

www.pinkbike.com/photo/1789801/

----------


## Flo(w)rider

ah ned schlecht:

www.pinkbike.com/photo/1461025/

lg

----------


## muzzLe

sind leider ned alle voll durchgeschlagen und optisch top, aber trotzdem:

1. www.pinkbike.com/photo/3134390/
2. www.pinkbike.com/photo/3135491/
3. www.pinkbike.com/photo/3132396/
4. www.pinkbike.com/photo/3132230/
5. www.pinkbike.com/photo/3126941/
6. www.pinkbike.com/photo/3124668/
7. www.pinkbike.com/photo/3124646/

lg, stefan

----------


## Doms

bitte ned soviel auf einmal posten  :Wink:

----------


## Aca

www.pinkbike.com/photo/2423820/  :Big Grin:

----------


## DarkSecret

Hab ich schon gepostet  :Smile:  ^^

www.pinkbike.com/photo/3004157/

----------


## stephan-

Warum heißt du, der nichtmal volljährig ist, eigentlich Old Freak?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Old_Freak

Find ich selber kacke  :Big Grin:  Ist aus reiner Einfallslosigkeit entstanden und nicht aussagekräftig  :Wink:

----------


## Freerider92

www.pinkbike.com/photo/4062389/?trk=favimg,

alder alder^^

----------


## muzzLe

der tut ja nur so :P

aber viel reifendruck vorne o.O

----------


## stephan-

www.pinkbike.com/photo/3001355/

Kawumm: www.pinkbike.com/photo/4062389/

----------


## Judge

> www.pinkbike.com/photo/3001355/
> 
> Kawumm: www.pinkbike.com/photo/4062389/


ahahahaha wasn opfa

----------


## Laubfrosch

puff das zumbi is gut eigschlagen  :Smile:

----------


## stephan-

> ahahahaha wasn opfa


Was redest du?

----------


## LePierre

> Was redest du?


13 jaehrigen ghetto grossstadt moechtegern sprache  :Wink: 

opfer ist heutzutage nichtmehr ein leidtragender sondern wohl eher gemeint als loser, oder vollidiot, gerne auch von suedlaendischen stressmachern gleichermassen wie berlin aggro gangstern benutzt um zu provozieren. 

hoer ich hier in hamburg oefters mal. ich erinner mich wo ich mit bmx nen 180er missglueckt hab ( bei der fahrt ) und mich halt hingemault hab. 3 solcher leute standen da. haben gelacht. " haha digga so ein opfa digga" ich hab versucht ein gespraech zu fuehren und gefragt was es soll und ob es wirklich so lustig ist... die antwort war weder ja noch nein, sondern " ********* digga" naja... so ist das halt  :Wink:

----------


## Marvin Tille

auf meiner alten Schule war "Opfer" auch so ein "cooles" Wort der Möchtegern-"Gangster"  :Rolleyes: 
Jetzt höre ich das aber immer mehr von richtig coolen Möchtegern-"Playern"  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Loki

...ich merke, ich werde alt, denn ich beherrsche deutsch  :Big Grin:

----------


## Laubfrosch

man bist du uncool. opfa alda.

----------


## Judge

> man bist du uncool. opfa alda.



nein alda man ich nix uncool kapische ?? opfa alda

----------


## Laubfrosch

Mein Versuch mich anzupassen schlug fehl. Ich Wechsel die Generation.

----------


## stephan-

> 13 jaehrigen ghetto grossstadt moechtegern sprache 
> 
> opfer ist heutzutage nichtmehr ein leidtragender sondern wohl eher gemeint als loser, oder vollidiot, gerne auch von suedlaendischen stressmachern gleichermassen wie berlin aggro gangstern benutzt um zu provozieren. 
> 
> hoer ich hier in hamburg oefters mal. ich erinner mich wo ich mit bmx nen 180er missglueckt hab ( bei der fahrt ) und mich halt hingemault hab. 3 solcher leute standen da. haben gelacht. " haha digga so ein opfa digga" ich hab versucht ein gespraech zu fuehren und gefragt was es soll und ob es wirklich so lustig ist... die antwort war weder ja noch nein, sondern " ********* digga" naja... so ist das halt


Hehe, danke für die ausführliche Erläuterung. Mit meinen 20 Jahren weiß ich allerdings durchaus was gemeint ist.
Allerdings hab ich - auch jetzt immernoch - nicht verstanden, was der Judge damit eigentlich sagen wollte. Weder weiß ich, welches der beiden Bilder er meint, noch weiß ich, wie man "Opfer" oder auch "Loser" da bitte deuten soll. Wird wohl für immer ein Geheimnis bleiben, was er damit gemeint hat. Vermutlich weiß er es selbst nicht und flüchtet sich deswegen in "coole Sprüche".  :Big Grin:

----------


## The Rockstar

> is ja bei mir nicht anders, 65 auf 190 (gerundet), aber derzeit trainier ich nix und fress wie ein loch ohne boden... und nehme natürlich nicht zu... is der besch. stoffwechsel


das kann aber nicht mehr gesund sein.

----------


## Laubfrosch

gibt mehr so leute. 

hat auch nichts mit magersucht zu tun.

eher mit stoffwechsel und auch wenn ichs selber nicht glauben will, ess ich (sowie die meisten andern auch ) einfach im verhältnis zu wenig.

man muss halt schon übertrieben viel am tag essen um bei den körpermaßen irgendwas zuzulegen. das kommt dann bei doppelt soviel wie a normal 175 - 180cm / 75kg Mensch raus.

und als armer schueler/azubi mit teuerem hobby fehlts dann halt irgendwo auch an den finanzen sich so vollstopfen zu können.

----------


## stephan-

> is ja bei mir nicht anders, 65 auf 190 (gerundet), aber derzeit trainier ich nix und fress wie ein loch ohne boden... und nehme natürlich nicht zu... is der besch. stoffwechsel


Entweder du hast eine Stoffwechselerkrankung oder du isst zu wenig - so einfach ist das.

----------


## dolcho

irgendwie schauen ja ziemlich viele dher aus wie hungerhaken oder schauen aus wie zwerge....würd mich auch mal interessieren woran das liegt

----------


## Laubfrosch

ich finde man sieht alle körperlichen verunstaltungen am DH bike sitzen...

aber bei racern is mir aufgefallen das wirklich viele groß und schlank sind. 

bei 4xErn sind auch recht viele groß aber eher schrank....

----------


## Domi9189

64 kg Bei 183 cm is au recht wenig aber kann au essn was ich will und so viel ich will s kommt nix drauf... 
wo wir grad beim Thema essen sind  :Hungry:

----------


## Laubfrosch

ich werd mir etz vorm training auch nochmal was reinziehn...

----------


## Judge

also ich wieg 63.5Kg bei 176cm
aber ich nehme auch von allem zu...

----------


## grisch

jungs, macht euch keine sorgen, dass ihr nicht zunehmt. wartet einfach ein paar jahre ab, sobald ihr über 30 seid, geht das quasi von alleine!

ich sag nur: 172cm und 72,5kg - das rockt!!! solange der(das) BMI passt!

----------


## stephan-

> ich sag nur: 172cm und 72,5kg - das rockt!!! solange der(das) BMI passt!


173cm und ~80kg oder so.  :Big Grin:

----------


## LePierre

184 und 82 kilo und ne dicke plauze  :Big Grin:  aber egal, ich steck viele in die tasche die dann glotzen wie die letzten hunde  :Wink:

----------


## DirtMerchant

Warum machts eigentlich dazu ned an eigenen thread auf?  :Stick Out Tongue: 
"wie blad (österreichisch für fett) seids ihr und was fahrts ihr (DH, 4X, slopestyle, freeride, ...) ?"

wär sicher interessant, die meissten hungerhacken müssten ja im dirt/slopestyle/street milieu unterwegs sein,
wenn man sich die klamotten der fahrer anschaut  :Big Grin:

----------


## DH_P

i glaub de klamotten von denen haben auch was mi da sexuellen orientierung zu tun! :Jester:

----------


## The Rockstar

> i glaub de klamotten von denen haben auch was mi da sexuellen orientierung zu tun!


hast du was gegen heteros??

----------


## DH_P

wos nimmst denn du? :EEK!:

----------


## grisch

oida, was willst mir jetzt damit sagen, finde deinen 91. post im DH-board als weniger sinnvoll. wenn'st ein "echter" salzburger bist, dann hättest meine argumentation schon vestanden!

ich reg mich wegen einem kleinen foto von am mädel eh ned auf, ist nett anzusehen, passt schon.
wollte mit meinem statement dazu, versuchen, etwaige neu-aufkommende mediale veröffentlichungen, kritisch zu hinterfragen bzw. den salzburger bikern vielleicht wieder ein wenig in erinnerung rufen, dass wir eigentlich offiziell eh nirgends am gaisberg fahren dürften. wenn dann wieder eine vielzahl von pics, helmkamera-vids etc. in öffentlichen foren gepostet werden, ist das unterm strich eine gefahr für unsere "duldung"

----------


## Poison :)

seh ich genauso...speziell helmcam vids helfen uns sicher nicht   

> Kann man sich in zukunft sowieso sparn.....

 na dann  :Wink:

----------


## Mergol

unterer Teil beim Schöckl!!!...

----------


## smOoh

mal was neues.. Sommer im November + Drop

----------


## MadMag

1. pic - "meteoritenlandung" nach dem 5m-drop in leogang
2. pic - "zielsprung" ins flache beim kellerjoch

----------


## bighit75

Hopfgarten unten

----------


## papa schlumpf

von einer kleinen mauer ins flat....

----------

